# Insuring a garaged car?



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been looking at a car on eBay and Im after some advice; Basically the car will be off the road but still taxed while I wait for my 500 to be returned to the finance company. So will I need insurance on the eBay car while it's not being driven? Or can I just wait until my 500 is gone to insure the Ebay buy? Any help would be appreciated, Im a bit confused at the minute!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

how long will it be sat there for ?

their bringing in a law soon (not sure exactly when) that basically states as long as a car is either parked on the public highway or taxed then it is illegal to not have insurance for it, so when that comes in you would have to insure it or SORN it and park it off the road, until then you'll be fine as long as it's parked off the public highway


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help, it'll be okay in that case


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

remember though if you have it garaged and something happens and its damaged, vandalised, stolen ect... 

and you dont have in insured then your out of pocket by whatever the car cost :thumbdown:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

CIE is now in place.

If it is taxed you must insure it, or declare it SORN.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

No worries either way, I'm going to get temporary insurance to drive it back to mine and then swap my proper insurance over during the same period so I'm definitely covered :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Insurance sucks.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Shiny said:


> CIE is now in place.
> 
> If it is taxed you must insure it, or declare it SORN.


What date did it come in, direct.gov site is very vague?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

depending on your home insurance and its cover of your garage you may be able to increase the cover from £1000 to say £5000, Id imagine they will charge you but its like adding any item above £1500 on your contents I would say.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

CIE was passed in Jan 2011 and the MIB announced it as in force on their website on 22nd March. Reports were it would come into force in the spring, so this ties up. I understand the first set of letters are due to be sent by the dvla in June.

Household insurance specifically exclude mechanically propelled vehicles and can not be extended to include motor vehicles.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Shiny said:


> CIE was passed in Jan 2011 and the MIB announced it as in force on their website on 22nd March. Reports were it would come into force in the spring, so this ties up. I understand the first set of letters are due to be sent by the dvla in June.
> 
> Household insurance specifically exclude mechanically propelled vehicles and can not be extended to include motor vehicles.


fair enough


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, sorry if sounded a bit harsh, didn't mean too. Typing from my phone so was keeping short and sweet.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ah right cheers Shiny, i've been keeping an eye on this as i have a track car that only gets used now and again but didn't realise it was this soon

it's declared SORN the now (doesn't even have an engine in the now lol) so i'm ok for the now


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yep my dissertation involved CIE and the stuff is vague the shiny is right regarding it being passed jan, enforced from 22nd march with the first letters in june from DVLA although how they are managing it is funny as hell....


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Household insurance specifically exclude mechanically propelled vehicles and can not be extended to include motor vehicles.


What about if you take the engine out?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Out of interest, if my garage fell onto my Megane and damaged it, would my house insurance pay the cost for the car?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shiny above: - 


Household insurance specifically exclude mechanically propelled vehicles and can not be extended to include motor vehicles.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Coming back to this; my insurance runs out at the end of July, but I want to get a car before then to replace my 500. Obviously this needs to be insured to be driven home but I have no idea when Fiat will be picking my car up and so I need it insured until that point. But the car I want might be gone by then. I don't want to be driving it for a while yet but it'd be nice to have it so I've definitely got something to use when it's needed!

I keep running into problems at every step;
-My 500 won't be insured if I swap my insurance over to the new car.
-If I take out a new policy I won't be able to use my NCB as that doesn't finish until the end of July
-I can't get the new car early and then keep it uninsured
-I can't afford a week's insurance at £80 or a month's insurance at £200 when the policy for the year is £400!

These new insurance rules are ****ing mental. I'm not paying £80 to insure a car for a week just to get the sodding thing to my house.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Out of interest, if my garage fell onto my Megane and damaged it, would my house insurance pay the cost for the car?


No as its your house / garage

say for arguments sake your car was parked on your drive in high winds....

your chimney pot comes off and embeds itself in your car roof.......

your house policy wont cover the damage...

but if it goes the other way and lands on next doors car your house insurance will cover it (from what i understand)


----------

